# Back To Golf



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Been a way from my golf game, and all things related for a while. Family issues. 

Been hitting my 8i for the past few days, while working on my address position, swing tempo, and impact position. Funny how these seemingly easy little items in the golf swing are so important, especially after a little lay off. Last evening it was "swing for the fence" practice. Lots of hooks, but they were all the same hooks, with a dispersion of about 15 yards in the landing zone. Once I geared back to about 80% of my fastest swing, the hooks disappeared, and my accuracy improved some what. Distance is my usual 135 yards. It's now time to move to my 5i.

I had surprise my first day back hitting balls. There is a canyon that requires a 217 yard carry from my make shift tee box. I was not able to fly the ball far enough to clear the canyon using my 3W. Of course once I thought about it, I only hit the ball 220, carry & roll with that same 3 wood anyways. I then tee'd up and hit a few with my driver. Even some of those just barely made it across. A 240 shot with my driver is about normal for me. Knowing one's carry distance with all clubs is pretty important. 

Can't work on my putting until I get back around a real golf course. That said, I am glad to be back hitting balls is preparation for the up coming show down for bragging rights with that Utah Guy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know how you stand living somewhere you can't play so much of the year, unless you are a species that hibernates.

Welcome back...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Can't work on my putting until I get back around a real golf course. That said, I am glad to be back hitting balls is preparation for the up coming show down for bragging rights with that Utah Guy.


I've been a waitin you slacker and a thinkin you might of been a fearin pilgrim
Glad you're back


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad your back it is a hard game to be away from.

Benjamin


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can be in Fillmore next Wednesday if you have the time? "Fearing Pilgrim" that's a good one. You sound like John Wayne. :laugh:


broken tee said:


> I've been a waitin you slacker and a thinkin you might of been a fearin pilgrim
> Glad you're back


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> I can be in Fillmore next Wednesday if you have the time? "Fearing Pilgrim" that's a good one. You sound like John Wayne. :laugh:


I have an issue in Seattle, so next Wednesday I'll be rolling into Salt Lake how about the following week?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I have a 3 day week end next week. Maybe Thursday or Friday the 3rd, or 4th? The following week, May 9th, I can probably do, as long as nothing new pops ups between now, and then. What time you want to meet up at Fillmore on the 9th? I am about 250 miles from there, or 4+/- hours driving time. Early June we are traveling to Boise via SLC. Perhaps a rematch in your back yard some where? My Park job ends for the season May 27th. I am taking a few weeks off before I take up campground hosting again.


broken tee said:


> I have an issue in Seattle, so next Wednesday I'll be rolling into Salt Lake how about the following week?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I don't know how you stand living somewhere you can't play so much of the year, unless you are a species that hibernates.
> 
> Welcome back...


Dennis,

I'm now in The Bahamas where it's warm year round, and I can't play at all. No golf course here on Long Island, and too costly to travel and play anywhere else. I left my clubs with my sister in Colorado so I will play when I go back there on vacation, but for the time being I'm golfless. It's pretty tough sitting here watching the Tradewind driven waves roll in off the Atlantic and break on the beach as I type this. I really don't know if I can stand it. :cheeky4: 

By the way, if opportunity ever presents, I'll hop over to Florida and look you up! I can always rent clubs if I have to for a round or 2.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Hmmm, I have a 3 day week end next week. Maybe Thursday or Friday the 3rd, or 4th? The following week, May 9th, I can probably do, as long as nothing new pops ups between now, and then. What time you want to meet up at Fillmore on the 9th? I am about 250 miles from there, or 4+/- hours driving time. Early June we are traveling to Boise via SLC. Perhaps a rematch in your back yard some where? My Park job ends for the season May 27th. I am taking a few weeks off before I take up campground hosting again.


I was thinking the 16th of May. I believe you have my phone number call me, if not I'll contact you. I'm a gunin fer ya pilgrim


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Rick - No need to rent clubs. I have my old Titleists in the closet. They are like brand new and recently, I had all the irons adjusted for lofts and lies. They are ready to go on a moments notice.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure I can make that 5/16 date work. That's a Wednesday right? I can be up in Fillmore around 10 am pretty easily. It's 237 miles from where I am at right now. All but 20 miles of it is I-15 freeway. Once on the interstate, it's 75-80 mph, and cruise control. :thumbsup: Yep, let's do it. Game on! I will clean up my bag, and get all those pencils out of there that have erasers.  I will trade them out for a bullet proof vest. Just wondering; Do I need to bring a hard hat to use around your game? Just an FYI, I will be in Mesquite, NV golfing 5/9-5/11. Need to get the rust out of my game before Fillmore. :laugh:


broken tee said:


> I was thinking the 16th of May. I believe you have my phone number call me, if not I'll contact you. I'm a gunin fer ya pilgrim


----------



## Bazyli (May 22, 2012)

This is interesting game,
its also good for good health and fitness ...
I play it mostly when i am feel free with my friends ...


----------

